# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #7816 makofo, Ν. Σμύρνη

## acoul

Τα αποτελέσματα του scan που έγινε Το Σάββατο 11 Φεβρουαρίου, 2006 με kismet, senao & 19dbi panel: 



> 1: * -37 awmn_532-AP 00:05:5D:EE:EF:B4 infrastructure Channel:11
> 2: * -67 awmn-532-2561 00:11:6B:B0:93:74 infrastructure Channel:11
> 3: * -69 awmn 4357 ap 00:0B:6B:36:BD:30 infrastructure Channel:9
> 4: * -74 awmn-532-2561 00:09:5B:91:B2:9A infrastructure Channel:1
> 5: * -76 AWMN2198 PANTHER AP 00:09:5B:91:B4:A8 infrastructure Channel:1
> 6: * -82 awmn-838 00:03:2F:25:55:71 infrastructure Channel:4
> 7: * -84 awmn-3019-1130 00:0B:6B:36:BD:9F infrastructure Channel:11
> 8: * -89 awmn-7051-Seaman AP 00:0B:6B:36:F8:1E infrastructure Channel:6


Φωτογραφίες με θέα από την ταράτσα: Internet,Wireless

----------


## Pater_Familias

Αν θέλει να συνδεθεί σε μένα ας στείλει pm.

----------


## acoul

Το scan έγινε Κυριακή πρωί με kismet, panel 19dbi & senao



> 1: * -42 awmn_532-AP 00:09:5B:91:B2:9A infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -75 awmn-7260AP 00:09:5B:68:55:7A infrastructure Channel:6
> 3: * -78 awmn-chris5168 00:09:5B:68:1E:70 infrastructure Channel:3
> 4: * -86 awmn-7051(seaman)-AP 00:0B:6B:34:97:5A infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -87 awmn-konkoul 00:90:96:3C:6E:53 infrastructure Channel:3

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος είναι Bx με link makofo <--> soleo. υπάρχει ακόμη ένα if διαθέσιμο.

----------


## acoul

στον κόμβο μπήκε ένα Alix με φρέσκο openwrt/madwifi logismik;o. Υπάρχει ένα BB λινκ ελεύθερο με οπτική προς Πειραιά, Νίκαια και λίγο ίσως Κορυδαλλό.

----------


## antony++

O #7032 έχει 3 i/f ελεύθερα. Ένα προς Αθήνα και 2 προς Πειραιά. Από τον makofo πρέπει να πιάνεις και το "awmn-7032-i-want-bb" στους 5500 (και το AP). Εγω πάντως πιάνω ένα "awmn-ozo-neo-south"...

----------


## acoul

κοίταξα την οπτική σου Αντώνη, έχεις πολυκατοικίες μπροστά, δεν βγαίνει ... από το ozonet θα μπορούσα να σου γυρίσω ένα πιάτο που κάθεται ... βάλε στο wind το σχετικό λινκ σαν ανενεργό για να βγει η γραμμούλα για τη στόχευση.

----------


## antony++

Νόμιζα ότι είναι κάπου μέσα σε αυτή τη φώτο:

http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-1616.jpg

Εξάλλου είναι πολύ κοντά στον soleo, που κάποτε έπιανα.
Με τον ozonet δεν πρέπει να έχω καθόλου οπτική,
αλλά τη γραμμή στην έβαλα... Μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.  ::

----------


## acoul

καμία σχέση, ο makofo, soleo κλπ. είναι δίπλα στους προβολείς του Πανιωνίου. στείλε ένα pm στον #14532. το ότι ακούς κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, υπάρχουν και οι ανακλάσεις. οπότε μέχρι να πάμε στο Ν η οπτική επαφή αποτελεί βασική προυπόθεση  ::

----------


## antony++

Μπράβο! Τον #14532 δεν τον είχα δει. Του έστειλα pm.

----------


## acoul

η προέκταση της γραμμής για το ozonet είναι στην ευθεία με τον Λυκαβητό, που στην φωτογραφία που έχεις δείχνει μια τεράστια πολυκατοικία μπροστά.

----------

